# Quotes by D L Moody (1837-1899)



## ronpasley (Oct 27, 2010)

I believe Satan to exist for two reasons: first, the Bible says so; and second, I've done business with him. 

Temptations are like tramps. Treat them kindly, and they will return bringing others with them. 

Temptations are never so dangerous as when they come to us in a religious garb.

If I walk with the world, I can't walk with God. 

We can stand affliction better than we can prosperity, for in prosperity we forget God. 

Those who say they will forgive but can't forget; bury the hatchet, but they leave the handle out for immediate use. 

Take courage. We walk in the wilderness today and in the Promised Land tomorrow.

A holy life will produce the deepest impression. Lighthouses blow no horns; they only shine.

The Lord gives his people perpetual joy when they walk in obedience to him.


----------



## apoint (Oct 27, 2010)

Yep, ol Moody was a good one.


----------



## ronpasley (Oct 27, 2010)

apoint said:


> Yep, ol Moody was a good one.




Yes He was brother


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 27, 2010)

One of the best.
Thanks


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 28, 2010)

He was a great one.


----------

